# Smart electricians, smart meter, dumb question



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

What does "closed" alternating flashing "------" mean on the new smart meters the POCO installs? 

There is no reading of Kw displayed just the above. :no: The electric service is running normally, I just noticed it while checking my heat pump.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

bump


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The internal switch is closed. Which translates into "the power is on"


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

can they shut off a customers service remotely?


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> What does "closed" alternating flashing "------" mean on the new smart meters the POCO installs?
> 
> There is no reading of Kw displayed just the above. :no: The electric service is running normally, I just noticed it while checking my heat pump.


 
FYI:

If the word "closed" is displayed, the remote disconnect switch is closed and power is available to the customer.
When the word "open" is shown, the service has been disconnected at the meter and you will need to contact OG&E to have meter service turned on.
If the word "busy is displayed, the meter is receiving or transmitting a communication.
For customers on a time-of-use rate plan, the smart meter will indicate peak and off-peak periods. When the letter A is shown, the customer is in off-peak; letter B indicates peak time.
The other items on the display help the OG&E service personal to determine service level and troubleshooting the installation of the meter.
Source: Where else?, Google!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

When they finally get around to installing one of those idiot smart meters at my house, I'm gonna load the sam-hill out of it and see just exactly how much current it can take before it blows up.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> The internal switch is closed. Which translates into "the power is on"


Thanks!



ilikepez said:


> can they shut off a customers service remotely?


Yes, then charge a restart fee from their office. 





Roger123 said:


> FYI:
> 
> If the word "closed" is displayed, the remote disconnect switch is closed and power is available to the customer.
> When the word "open" is shown, the service has been disconnected at the meter and you will need to contact OG&E to have meter service turned on.
> ...


Thanks! 


micromind said:


> When they finally get around to installing one of those idiot smart meters at my house, I'm gonna load the sam-hill out of it and see just exactly how much current it can take before it blows up.


That's why I was out there checking my meter. 100 freakin degrees and the air conditioner never shut down.

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*same ol same ol..*

seems the tree huggers have a new jihad....










http://citizensforsafetechnology.org/smart-meter-action-kit-in-communities-governments,73,0

~CS~


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

smart meters = loss of more jobs of lowly meter readers= loss of jobs of linemen needed to disconnect and reconnect all those folks who don't pay up and finnaly a huge bonus to fat cat sob who ordered them put in and of coarse no reduction in our electric bills...ah America....got it...just like when they TOOK the LEAD of the GAS then charged us more for not putting it in....anyone see the pattern(s)...rant over...


----------



## RandyM (Apr 5, 2012)

micromind said:


> When they finally get around to installing one of those idiot smart meters at my house, I'm gonna load the sam-hill out of it and see just exactly how much current it can take before it blows up.


I bet you just get a bigger $Monthly$ bill from the poco.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

ilikepez said:


> can they shut off a customers service remotely?


I read somewhere that the contacts in the meter are normally closed. When they disconnect your power, they energize the contactor. Good thing it works that way and not the other way around. :blink:


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

So now when you ask the POCO for a disconnect, can they just hit a button on their computer?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

triden said:


> So now when you ask the POCO for a disconnect, can they just hit a button on their computer?


Today, things are sure different. You can carry the same phone number, as long as you stay in the same area code. Years ago if you moved out of the exchange area, you had to settle for a new number.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

triden said:


> So now when you ask the POCO for a disconnect, can they just hit a button on their computer?


The POCO around here has been able to do this with medium and high voltage circuit breakers for several years. They can also operate the isolation switches and verify that they're open or closed; all from the dispatch center.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

My BIL lives in NC, and when his power is cut off, he rides to town and puts money into an atm type machine to restore his power until the money is used up.
He is a bum anyway, so this happens all the time.

As told to me by my MIL who has to go get him and take him to town.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> FYI: ... For customers on a time-of-use rate plan, the smart meter will indicate peak and off-peak periods. When the letter A is shown, the customer is in off-peak; letter B indicates peak time....


What about the letter C?

:whistling2:


----------

